# Advice on Costume Wings?



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Since I'm going to be a raven ("Nevermore" from Poe's poem), I am looking into getting a pair of wings. They aren't going to be totally necessary as I'm going to make some sheer sleeves that stylistically reflect wings, but I would still like to have some if the look I'm going for doesn't quite pull through. Optimally, I would like large black wings (~3 feet in height) that can be compressed or folded up somehow for transport, for under $50. I have searched the threads and haven't really been completely happy with the quality or price of some of the wings mentioned, so I would like to know if anyone has any of the following wings and what your opinion is (good, bad, do they fold or compact, are they comfortable, etc.): 

I actually came across these on a thread, but I'm not crazy about how it looks like the main body of the wing is just maribou:








FEATHER ANGEL WINGS BLACK at Bad Planet Costumes -

These look like some nice wings with minimal maribou:

Large Black Feathered Angel Wings | Accessories

I've seen these on several sites and they look pretty, and again they don't have excessive maribou:

Fun World 32612 Black Feather Angel Wings Adult : 149045 - Buy.com

I'm actually really interested in these. They appear to be completely latex, and they are in more of a realistic wing shape. Does anyone have these or has anyone seen them in real life and how do they look?








Grim Reapers - Feathered Wings (black) Adult Halloween Costume Accessory

ALSO: for those who have purchased these sorts of wings (or similar, cheap-ish wings), how do they hold up in the weather? I've noticed some of these use cardboard in the frame, which wouldn't be pleasant in rain. Also, how do the feathers manage in rain and wind? Do they come off fairly easily?

I would gladly consider making wings, but if I do that I am going to start overloading myself with projects for this costume (not that that rules it out, and I've found some good threads and online tutorials that explain what I would really like to do).
Thanks all!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Here are some other wings that interest me:

Black Feather Angel Wings - Angel Costume Accessories - 08T2201BK


Really ANY advice/feedback/experience would be welcome as I've never used feathered wings in a costume. I suppose my main questions involve:
>How durable are they?
>Do any/most have the ability to fold up?
>Are they comfortable?
>Are they problematic/annoying when you are in crowds?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this one the best visually
Buy BuySeasons Adult, Black Feather Angel Wings Online at drugstore.com

I found some others but were above your budget, Ive worn wings lots of times and it kinda gets to the point where wearing them depends on where Im going. I have a pair of bat wings that are kinda heavy and the little straps can be hurtful in your armpits near the front (chaffing), even with clothing on, it can hurt. So the most lightweight the better. Crowds can be known to rip off wings just from having to pass by you, even the best made ones are delicate. Weather can be a problem if its humid in your area, Ive had my skirt straps from my Xena costume falling off at random parts of the night (still have a lost one out there in the world) because of the glue, which was a fabric glue. There are certain glues that are water resistant I buy now for my costumes but premade wings you can never know. Ive had the wings go through some tough stuff and still pretty much stay intact, they are very crisp if you buy from party city. I think if you have a party city near you its worth checking out, they have wings in all sizes and I know mine has the super large ones too. About folding up, it depends on the style but mostly they can fold backwards, or they are of the one piece construction and think of it like a feathered shield, at least it is slim and can fit in the trunk easily. I had a pair of angel wings that stayed put for half a night (they were cheapies mind you in Florida humidity) and it was alright, I guess I kinda got a little too tipsy to care about the condition but after going through crazy crowds in clubs and stuff my wings were intact but uneven, even they looked like they needed a pick me up, kinda droopy on one side. I still have the wings and I got them about 10 years ago, so they can definitely have staying power. They were the non shield type and could swing about independently.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you, kittyvibe! That's just the sort of information I was hoping to hear. I would like to avoid those "feathered shields". Unfortunately, we don't have much variety in wing-purveyors here in town (and no Party City store).

My big concern is being able to transport them in a huge rolling briefcase since I'm really hoping to fly to L.A. the week of Halloween and there is no way I'm going to do a Halloween without a costume. Plus, since I've never used them, and since I am not sure what sort of Halloween-happenings I'm going to attend down there, I think I may have to use the wings selectively if I do use them for the costume. 

I'm glad to hear you still have a pair of 10 year old wings! That is much better than I would suspect for these delicate accessories.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe you can find wings at the location your traveling to?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> maybe you can find wings at the location your traveling to?


That's certainly a good suggestion, and I would imagine it would be far easier to find a greater variety of wings in L.A. than in this little western Montana town. I'm always nervous about buying costume items so close to the big day(s) though, as isles are often decimated by then. 
Hopefully, they won't be necessary and will simply add a nice "plus" to the costume. Thus, I really have to get the main components of my costume finished and put together and then judge if I need them or not.


----------

